# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  VELIKI LJETNI POPUST 15-20% na sve Rodine proizvode

## renata

Od *1. do 31. srpnja* imamo veliki ljetni popust na cijene SVIH proizvoda:

*20%* na proizvode: Rodina pusa lila, Nježna pusa zelena, Nježna pusa roza srca, Pusa prirodi konoplja, Bambus pusa vel.1, Zaštitne gaćice tamnoroza, Menstrualni ulošci s PUL-om

  *15%* na sve ostale proizvode, pelene, majice, torbe, ...

Popust se ne zbraja s ostalim popustima (npr. paketni popust).

Možete naručiti online na www.roda.hr/webshop, ili doći u Čanićevu 14, Zagreb, utorkom ili četvrtkom 12-16h.

----------


## emily

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crnkica

jeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## tanjack36

molim za pomoć u vezi kupnje bambus puse..
zanima me dal će te doći na Špancir fest?
ili će biti negdje drugdje štand?(bliže Čakovcu)

----------


## vlac

i mene zanima hoćete li biti na Španciru od 20.8?

----------

